# A Personal Best, a Worst and a First – Inshore 8/16/09



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on the top water red, but that toad fish has got to be trophy size, even if you got'em on a gulp. 

I don't use gulps, but if I did and caught one of those, I would stop using them. ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice red! That lure is worth hanging on the wall.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That toadfish has to be one of the ugliest creatures ever. My kid caught one a few years back and it freaked him out a bit. Kinda funny to watch.

Nice work on the big red. PB on TW. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> congrats on the top water red, but that toad fish has got to be trophy size, even if you got'em on a gulp.
> 
> I don't use gulps, but if I did and caught one of those, I would stop using them.  ;D


Thanks Eric.  Trophy size...I don't know about that. I catch em every once in awhile and have certainly seen bigger. [smiley=puke.gif] Still, if an artificial can catch those ugly things, then you know it's a good lure. 



> Nice red! That lure is worth hanging on the wall.


It's already spent too much time hanging around (in the tree). I plan to put it to a lot more use.  Appreciate the reply. 



> That toadfish has to be one of the ugliest creatures ever...
> ...Nice work on the big red. PB on TW. Doesn't get much better.


Yeah, they got a mug only a blind mother could love. : With all those weird, nubby little teeth they freak me out too. ;D
Thanks!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know what is worse, a toad or an eel. Since it was a toad you caught, congrats.

Nice red too.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the next best thing to actually being there is reading about it  nice job on the top water [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

excellent job on the topwater!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice red!!
And I hate those horrible looking toadfish! lol


----------

